# Need advide on Rod Bearing replacement



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

i have to replace my road bearings...just looking for a little advice. should i replace the rods also? thanks for any help


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Most likely no, but you won't know till you have it apart. If you say you need to replace it I'm assuming they are shot... so damage to the crank, rod cap, or rod may be present...


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

why do you think you need to do rod bearings? how many miles\ KM on the engine? NA or Blown? 
I ask because I would air on the side of caution and go through the whole engine and freshen it up. If you through a rod bearing you can damage the crank and possibly cause other damage depending on what the bearing looks like. 
I would recomend pulling the engine totally apart and redo all of the bottom end bearings and new piston rings, then you are starting with a fresh engine that will last for years to come, besides if you have to pull it apart to do the rods it is not that much extra to do a complete refresh.


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

well...ive had this noise coming from somewhere under the hood for the past few months. it started ever since i went through the car wash, and left my engine running. im not sure if the CAI somehow sucked some water into the engine causing one of the valves to bend? what im hearing is a ticking noise that increases as the RPM's go up. my guess is that it could be rod bearings, rods, valves...? every shop i take it to says that it sounds normal? but it had never happened before i took my car through the car wash? i would like to tackle this job myself, without pulling the whole engine from the car if possible. i cant find a DIY on this topic, so i have no clue where to start? any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

engine has 100k


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

first thing you need to get done is a compression test, if that is fine get a leak down test done that will tell you allot abouit the condition of the engine


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

rod knock is VERY distinctive sound. Any mechanic would have known if it was rod knock.

There is no way you'd be able to overhaul this engine in-frame, you'd have to pull it. If you don't it will only take 7 times as long.

I don't want to offend you, but replacing rod bearings isn't exactly like replacing the air filter, you really should know quite a bit of the workings of the engine, and at least where to start if you want to do it yourself.

For starters, do an oil change.. drain the oil through some kind of strainer so you can catch metal particles (if there are any). Also use a razor to cut the filter off of the plastic, then cut it down a side so you can straighten it out and look in there for metal particles. If you don't see anything then I doubt you have any issues...

And as stated, get a compression and leak-down test. Actually, go to autozone or something and "rent" the kit, do it yourself.


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, i didnt mention it before, but i did just change the oil a few days ago, and there were some metal flakes in my oil...i put 2 and 2 together, and figured it was something inside the engine. when i have these tests done, what should i be looking for/not looking for?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Look to see what kind of compression you are getting, don't have specs, but if tehy aren't relatively even across the board you should be okay. Leak down test sees how fast you lose pressure.

They sell kits that they "rent" at some auto parts stores. Go that route and save yourself some cash.

When you say metal flakes, you mean glitter-like pieces or are you talking chunks?


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

glitter pieces...im assuming that might be normal for a car with 100k?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen glitter like oil in many peoples' cars. Usually people that run way over the change interval and viscosity is hardly there anymore. But they are still driving those same cars...

I guess try get a video of the noise... upload it to youtube and post the link.

If you had good sized shavings or chunks that it'd be easy to say you have a bearing coming apart..


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

ill try and post a video...


----------



## dubsc (Dec 12, 2011)

*metal in engine*

Did you figure out what the failure in the motor. I have some small pieces in my oil pan that are curved like a rod and or crank bearing. Any help thanks Will


----------

